# [Lesertest] Jonsbo C2



## Peter_Shaw (3. August 2014)

*

Jonsbo C2 im Test


Was taugt der Neuling?*
​





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Einleitung*

Der Hersteller Jonsbo dürfte hierzulande noch recht unbekannt sein, obwohl dessen Produkte bereits seit einiger Zeit erhältlich sind. So stammt die von Cooltek vertriebene U-Serie tatsächlich vom chinesischen Hersteller Jonsbo. Mit der C-Reihe bringt die Gehäuseschmiede nun eine neue Serie von mITX-Cases unter eigenem Namen auf den Markt.
  Die Jonsbo-Produkte zeichnen sich durch ihr schlichtes und doch edel wirkendes Äußeres aus und sind vollständig aus Aluminium gefertigt.
Angesichts dieser Eigenschaften kommt dem computerbegeisterten Leser wohl unweigerlich der Name eines weitaus bekannteren Gehäuselieferanten in den Sinn: Lian Li stellt ím Gehäusesektor seit vielen Jahren eine feste Größe dar und bedient mit seinen eher höherpreisigen Produkten einen Kundenkreis, der Wert legt auf saubere Verarbeitung, zeitloses Design und ein hochwertig wirkendes Erscheinungsbild.

Im Folgenden wird zunächst der Neuling genauer vorgestellt, im zweiten Teil muss er sich mit dem Platzhirsch Lian Li in Gestalt eines PC-Q11 messen.



*Inhaltsverzeichnis**



Technische Daten und Lieferumfang 
Das Äußere 
Das Innenleben 
Erfahrungen 
Messwerte und Vergleich 
Fazit 
*





*1. Technische Daten und Lieferumfang*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Die Daten zeigen, dass sich auf nur 12 Liter Volumen einiges an Hardware unterbringen lässt. Ein herausstechendes Merkmal ist sicherlich die Möglichkeit, neben mITX-Boards auch (schmale) mATX-Boards zu verbauen. Hierbei ist allerdings auf die maximale Breite von 215 mm zu achten, mATX-Boards mit 244 x 244 mm passen nicht ins Gehäuse! Die schmaleren Boards verfügen meist nur über zwei statt vier RAM-Bänke, wodurch sich passende Modelle etwa über die geizhals-Suche recht einfach eingrenzen lassen. 

Das C2 bietet Platz für immerhin bis zu vier Festplatten, davon je zwei im 2,5"- und zwei im 3,5"-Format. Dieser maximale Ausbau steht aber nur dann zur Verfügung, wenn man auf ein mITX-Board setzt und zudem auf einen Gehäuselüfter verzichtet. Für diesen sind auf dem Boden entsprechende Befestigungslöcher vorgesehen und es liegt ein einfacher Staubfilter bei, einen Lüfter mit wahlweise 120 oder 140 mm Rahmenbreite muss der Käufer bei Bedarf jedoch zusätzlich erwerben.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Jonsbo C2 kommt in einem unscheinbaren Pappkarton ins Haus, der nur wenig größer ist als das Gehäuse selbst. Auf der Verpackung finden sich die wichtigsten Eckdaten des C2, ein kurzer Werbetext und eine schematische Darstellung des Gehäuses. Das Aussehen der Verpackung kann sich bis zum offiziellen Launch des Gehäuses allerdings noch ändern.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im Karton ist außer dem Gehäuse selbst recht wenig enthalten: Neben einer einfachen bebilderten Installationsanleitung in englischer und chinesischer Sprache sowie den obligatorischen Schrauben erhält man lediglich einen Staubfilter und vier Gehäusefüße als Dreingabe. Ein Lüfter ist wie bereits erwähnt nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten, was sich allerdings dadurch begründen lässt, dass dieser nicht in jedem Szenario Anwendung finden wird, etwa wenn mehr als zwei Festplatten eingebaut werden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



*2. Das Äußere*

Das Äußere des Gehäuses ist schnell beschrieben: schwarz eloxiertes Aluminium, klare Linien, kein unnötiger Schnickschnack.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dem ersten Eindruck nach präsentiert sich das somit C2 als recht erwachsen und durchaus edel wirkendes Gehäuse, dessen Design keinen kurzlebigen Modetrends folgt und an dem man  lange Zeit Freude haben kann. Besonders zu gefallen weiß die 'cleane', homogene Front, die lediglich einen schlichten silbernen 'Jonsbo'-Schriftzug im unteren Bereich aufweist.
Das Gehäuse besteht vollständig aus  Aluminium und auch der HDD-Träger ist aus diesem Material gefertigt. Die  Materialstärke bewegt sich laut Hersteller zwischen 1,2 und 1,5 mm,  lediglich das Metall der Laufwerkshalterung ist nur 1 mm stark. Der  Deckel sowie ein Seitenteil wurden im Rahmen des Tests mit einer Schieblehre  nachgemessen, was die Angaben des Herstellers bestätigte. Die Materialstärke ist für ein Gehäuse dieser Größe ausreichend, die Seitenteile sind verwindungssteif und auch das Gehäuse insgesamt wirkt in zusammengebautem Zustand sehr stabil.
Beide Seitenteile sind mit jeweils vier Schrauben befestigt, je zwei davon sitzen vorne an der Seite, die anderen an der Gehäuserückseite. Für die Montage wird also ein Schraubendreher benötigt.

Das Frontpanel, das zwei Klinkenbuchsen, umrahmt  von zwei USB 3.0-Ports, aufweist, wurde beim C2 an der rechten Seite positioniert. Darüber befindet sich der auffallend kleine Einschaltknopf in Silber, den ein Leuchtring umgibt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dieser erstrahlt im Betrieb in einem hellen Blau, das bei Festplattenzugriffen von violettem Licht durchbrochen wird. Die Lichtintensität ist gut dosiert und das Leuchten nicht unangenehm grell. Trotz der geringen Größe ist der Taster ausreichend, wenn sich auch Fingerabdrücke auf dem umgebenden Aluminium nicht ganz vermeiden lassen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ein Blick auf die Rückseite offenbart eine Besonderheit des C2: Anders als die meisten Gehäuse  dieser Größenordnung bietet das Jonsbo drei volle  Erweiterungsslots, sodass neben einer Grafikkarte zum Beispiel auch eine Soundkarte verbaut werden kann. Die Erweiterungskarten werden mit Rändelschrauben - auch 'thumb screws' genannt - fixiert, sodass zumindest an dieser Stelle nicht zwingend zusätzliches Werkzeug notwendig ist. Das Mainboard wird auf der linken Seite hängend montiert,  auf der rechten Seite befindet sich der Einschub für ein ATX-Netzteil. Ein SFX-Adapter für kleinere NTs, durch die man im Inneren mehr Platz - z. B. für einen größeren CPU-Kühler - gewinnen könnte, liegt nicht bei.
Zwischen I/O-Blende und Netzteil  finden sich Lüftungsschlitze, an denen sich jedoch - etwa im Gegensatz zum  Cooltek Coolcube - keine Lüfter anbringen lassen.
Die Unterseite zeigt außer den Belüftungsöffnungen zahlreiche Bohrungen, um wahlweise ein 3,5"- und/oder ein 2,5"-Laufwerk unterzubringen oder einen Gehäuselüfter mit 120 oder 140 mm Rahmenbreite zu montieren. Die vier äußersten Löcher dienen der Befestigung der beiliegenden Gehäusefüße.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im Lieferumfang befinden sich vier Gehäusefüße in  Aluminium-Optik, die man optional montieren kann. Das Gehäuse wird  dadurch um 8 mm höher und kommt noch etwas besser zur  Geltung. Wird ein Lüfter installiert, sind die Gehäusefüße ohnehin Pflicht, um  Luft ins Innere strömen zu lassen. Für diesen Fall könnten sie  sogar noch etwas höher sein, um mehr Bodenfreiheit zu  erhalten.
Die Füße bestehen lediglich aus silber bemaltem Kunststoff und wirken nicht zuletzt durch ihr geringes Gewicht etwas billig. Erst einmal montiert, fällt dies jedoch nicht mehr besonders auf und sollte in dieser Preisklasse verzeihlich sein. Immerhin hat man an Schaumstoffunterlagen gedacht, um Kratzer zu vermeiden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*3. Das Innenleben*

Die Devise 'keep it simple' scheint nicht nur beim Entwurf des Äußeren, sondern auch beim Design des Innenraums maßgebend gewesen zu sein:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Statt eines echten Mainboard-Trays finden sich lediglich zwei Schienen mit insgesamt vier fest verbauten Abstandshaltern.
Eine Besonderheit stellt sicher die  Möglichkeit dar, trotz der relativ kleinen Abmessungen mATX-Boards zu  verbauen. Diese sind bei vergleichbarer Ausstattung oftmals etwas  günstiger als ihre kleinen Brüder aus dem mITX-Lager und bieten mehr Steckplätze für Erweiterungskarten - beim mITX-Formfaktor ist  üblicherweise nur ein einzelner PCIe-Anschluss vorhanden.

Direkt  hinter der Front sitzt ein HDD-Bracket, das wiederum einfach aufgebaut, aber dennoch funktional ist. Es bietet Platz für ein 3,5"- und ein 2,5"-Laufwerk, also etwa eine große Daten-HDD und eine System-SSD, womit die meisten Anwender bereits zufriedengestellt sein dürften. Die Laufwerke werden mit Schrauben am Träger befestigt, eine Entkopplung fehlt jedoch vollständig, sodass sich mögliche Vibrationen der Festplatten ungefiltert auf den Gehäusekorpus übertragen.
Die Öffnung im Tray wurde so positioniert, dass Strom- und Datenkabel hindurchgeführt werden können.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auf dem Gehäuseboden lassen sich wahlweise weitere Festplatten (1x 3,5" und 1x 2,5") oder ein Lüfter mit 120 oder 140 mm Rahmenbreite installieren. Auch an dieser Stelle ist keine HDD-Entkopplung vorgesehen. 
Kommt eine Grafikkarte zum Einsatz, macht es durchaus Sinn, die Lüftungsgitter im Boden falls möglich freizuhalten und für die Laufwerke den HDD-Träger zu nutzen.

Die Verarbeitung ist in Ordnung, es sind aber einige 'Unschönheiten' wie überstehende Kanten vorhanden, was zumindest zum Teil dem recht einfachen Aufbau geschuldet sein dürfte. Die Spaltmaße zwischen Seitenteilen und Front sowie Ober- und Unterseite sind hingegen gut und auch an der Integrierung des Frontpanels ist nichts auszusetzen. Einige Kanten sind etwas zu scharf, etwa am Netzteileinschub, daraus resultierende Verletzungen beim Zusammenbau sind jedoch eher unwahrscheinlich.




*4. Erfahrungen*

Das Gehäuse wurde mit folgenden Komponenten bestückt:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auf den versuchsweisen Einbau eines mATX-Boards wurde im Rahmen dieses Tests verzichtet, obgleich ein passendes Board vorhanden gewesen wäre. Sollte man wirklich eine zweite Erweiterungskarte benötigen, mag die Verwendung eines solchen Boards eine Option sein, allerdings ergeben sich daraus auch Nachteile. Ein Mainboard mit 215 mm Breite würde die gesamte Seitenfläche des Gehäuses ausfüllen, wodurch zunächst der Laufwerksträger wegfiele. Aus diesem Grund verbietet sich dann im Normalfall auch der Einsatz eines Gehäuselüfters, da man den Platz am Boden für die Festplatte(n) benötigt.
Reicht hingegen eine einzelne SSD aus, hat man sicher die Möglichkeit, diese an anderer Stelle im Gehäuse - wenn auch auf etwas unkonventionelle Art - unterzubringen, um sich weiterhin die Option auf einen Gehäuselüfter offenzuhalten.

Der Zusammenbau eines mITX-Systems erfordert etwas mehr Geduld und Planung als man das womöglich von einem gewöhnlichen Midi-Tower gewohnt ist. Durch vorige Überlegung, in welcher Reihenfolge die Komponenten am sinnvollsten einzubauen sind, gelingt die Installation jedoch ohne Probleme.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es empfiehlt sich, das Mainboard zunächst mit CPU, Kühler und RAM zu bestücken. Danach werden das Frontpanel, die benötigten SATA-Kabel und die Stromversorgung (24- und 4-polig) angeschlossen, da in einem kleinen Gehäuse die entsprechenden Stecker oftmals nicht mehr gut zu erreichen sind, ist das Board erst einmal fest verbaut. Erst danach wird das Mainboard ins Gehäuse geschraubt. Als nächstes kommt das HDD-Tray an die Reihe, das nach Montage von HDD und SSD ins Case wandert. 
Etwas fummelig gestaltet sich schließlich der Einbau des Netzteils, was aber beim verwendeten Testsystem auch daran liegt, dass der Spannungswandler mit 150 mm etwas länger ist als vom Hersteller empfohlen und es zudem feste Kabel hat, von denen zwar etliche ungenutzt bleiben, die aber natürlich dennoch verstaut werden wollen. Für die Kabel ist an der hinteren Seitenwand sowie an der Vorderseite etwas Platz, auch hinter der Laufwerkshalterung lassen sich Kabel verlegen.
Abschließend werden die Grafikkarte und der Gehäuselüfter mitsamt Staubfilter installiert, Letzteres geschieht über einfache Schrauben, Entkoppler liegen nicht bei.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Obwohl die Lösungen, wie zum Beispiel der Mainboardträger oder die Festplattenhalterung recht simpel sind, erfüllen sie doch ihren Zweck. Wünschenswert wäre allerdings eine NT-Blende, wie sie etwa beim Lian Li PC-Q11 vorhanden ist. Die daraus resultierende Möglichkeit, das Netzteil zuletzt von außen her ins Gehäuse zu schieben, würde die Montage noch einmal erleichtern.




*5. Messwerte und Vergleich*

Im Folgenden wird zum Vergleich das Lian Li PC-Q11 herangezogen:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Ähnlichkeiten sind offensichtlich: Bei beiden Gehäusen kommt rundum Aluminium zum Einsatz, beide setzen auf klare Formen und ein insgesamt schlichtes Äußeres. Mit Maßen von 200 x 326 x 260 mm (B x H x T) kommt das PC-Q11 auf ein Volumen von ca. 17 Litern. Der zusätzliche Platz wird in erster Linie für ein optisches Laufwerk genutzt, das von einer Aluminium-Blende verdeckt wird. 

Zunächst ein Überblick über die verwendbare Hardware:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Trotz des Größenunterschieds passt ins kleinere C2 kaum weniger Hardware als ins Q11, lediglich bei der Grafikkartenlänge muss man gewisse Abstriche machen.
Obwohl die Hersteller jeweils nur Netzteile bis 140 mm Tiefe als kompatibel angeben, passt auch das E8 400W mit 160 mm in beide Gehäuse. Dennoch ist es empfehlenswert, sich an die Herstellerangaben zu halten, da ein kürzeres NT sowohl den Einbau vereinfacht als auch mehr Raum für das Verstauen der Kabel lässt, wodurch das Innenleben nochmals aufgeräumter wirkt.

Was die maximale Grafikkartenlänge angeht, gibt sich Jonsbo deutlich optimistischer als Lian Li: Während 240 mm lange Grafikkarten ohne größere Probleme im Q11 unterzubringen sind, könnte es mit einem 220 mm langen 3D-Beschleuniger im Jonsbo schon recht eng werden. Möglicherweise bekommt man mit etwas Geduld auch eine solche Karte ins Gehäuse, mit einem maximal 200 mm langen Modell wie der hier verwendeten HD7750 fällt der Zusammenbau aber sicher leichter.
Zusätzlich ist dabei Folgendes zu beachten: Eine Grafikkarte mit der genannten maximalen Länge passt nur dann ins Gehäuse, wenn etwaige Stromanschlüsse seitlich liegen. Bei nach hinten ausgerichteten Steckern müssen von den obigen Werten ca. 20 mm abgezogen werden, um noch ausreichend Platz für die Stromkabel zu lassen.

Um die Kühlleistung vergleichen zu können, wurde bei beiden Gehäusen exakt dieselbe Hardware verwendet, lediglich der DVD-Brenner musste beim C2 draußen bleiben. CPU- und Gehäuselüfter liefen während der Tests in beiden Systemen auf voller Leistung, die Lüftersteuerung blieb ausgeschaltet.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Um Volllast zu simulieren, wurden  prime (CPU) sowie der Furmark-Burn-In-Test (GPU) verwendet.​


Im Großen und Ganzen liefern die Messungen keine großen Überraschungen: Die GPU profitiert im Jonsbo C2 vom direkt darunter sitzenden einblasenden Gehäuselüfter und bleibt deutlich kühler, während sie im Lian Li keinen direkten Luftstrom abbekommt und daher höhere Temperaturen erreicht.
Bei den CPU-Temperaturen war eigentlich zu erwarten, dass diese im C2 eher schlechter ausfallen würden als im Lian Li, da dort der Gehäuselüfter von vorn in Richtung CPU bläst, tatsächlich sind die Temperaturen jedoch identisch.

Insgesamt kann die Kühlleistung für ein Gehäuse dieser Größe mit gut bewertet werden. Zwar sind die Kühlmöglichkeiten für die CPU begrenzt, da nur TopBlower verwendet werden können und deren Abluft lediglich vom Netzteil aktiv abtransportiert wird, dennoch sollte es möglich sein, auch hitzigere Vierkern-CPUs in den Griff zu bekommen, zumal für diesen Anwendungsbereich inzwischen recht potente Kühler erhältlich sind.
Bei der GPU dürfte vor allem die Länge und weniger die Hitzeentwicklung der limitierende Faktor sein. Im PC-Q11, wo die Grafikkarte nicht aktiv mit Frischluft versorgt wird, konnte ohne Probleme eine AMD HD6850 mit einer maximalen Leistungsaufnahme von 130W betrieben werden. Daher liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass im Jonsbo C2 mit verbautem Gehäuselüfter auch GPUs mit einer - im Vergleich zur getesteten AMD HD7750 mit nur 50W - deutlich höheren Leistungsaufnahme möglich sind.




*6. Fazit*

Insgesamt konnte das Jonsbo C2 im Test überzeugen. Freilich muss man zu einem solch niedrigen Preis (im Handel wird das C2 bei besserer Verfügbarkeit wohl kaum über 35 € kosten) gewisse Abstriche machen und auf Komfort-Features verzichten, dennoch ist das Case funktional und obendrein schön anzusehen. Vor allem mit diesem schicken und durchaus edlen Äußeren kann der Kubus punkten und sich ein Stück weit von der Masse der inzwischen erhältlichen kompakten Gehäuse absetzen.
Der Vergleich mit dem Lian Li PC-Q11 ist sicherlich nicht ganz fair, immerhin muss man für dieses gut 80 € berappen, alles in allem steht das günstige C2 aber gar nicht einmal so schlecht da. Sicher, die Kanten sind beim Lian Li runder, in manchen Details wirkt es noch hochwertiger, aber für viele potentielle Käufer mögen die kleineren Defizite des C2 verzeihlich sein. Nicht jeder ist bereit, viel Geld in ein Gehäuse investieren und für diese preissensitive Käuferschicht stellt das Jonsbo C2 durchaus ein attraktives Angebot dar.

Zusammenfassend noch einmal eine Auflistung von positiven und negativen Merkmalen des Gehäuses, wobei sich die einzelnen Punkte selbstverständlich individuell gewichten lassen:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Jonsbo C2 wird in Kürze in den Farbvarianten schwarz und silber für 39,99 € (UVP) im Handel erhältlich sein (gh-Link).
Weitere Informationen finden sich auf der Webseite des Vertriebspartners Cooltek: LINK


Ähnliche Gehäuse: LINK


----------



## eXquisite (3. August 2014)

Super, die Bilder machst du übrigens nebeneinander indem du einfach nur Leerzeichen zwischen die Links setzt und keine Absätze verwendest


----------



## SpeCnaZ (3. August 2014)

Sehr geiles Review. Hast dir das Gehäuse selbst gekauft oder Testsample ?


----------



## eXquisite (3. August 2014)

PCGH Test, den den ich auch gemacht hatte.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (3. August 2014)

Achso . Ich muss mal mit meinen 2 Reviews anfangen 

Die Foto hast du bearbeitet ?


----------



## Peter_Shaw (3. August 2014)

Kaum. Ich verwende lediglich IrfanView für Bilder. Viel ist da eh nicht zu holen, da das Licht einfach schlecht war, aber noch länger warten war nicht drin.

@ eXquisite

Da bin ich offenbar zu doof für. Wenn ich das mache, dann landen sie untereinander. Ich behaupte ja mal, mit HTML würde das besser laufen, aber hier ist man ja einigermaßen eingeschränkt. Wie sieht bei dir denn der Code aus bei nebeneinander stehenden Bildern? Oder hat das damit nichts zu tun und ich mach was mit der Upload/Anhang-Funktion falsch?


----------



## Unlimited1980 (11. Februar 2016)

Also ich habe das Gehäuse auch gekauft.
Habe daher noch einige Anmerkungen, v.A. Ergänzungen, was negative Punkte angeht, die mir in o.g. Review einfach fehlen.

Man darf bei aller Kritik aber nie vergessen, wie billig das Gehäuse ist, kostet ja gerade mal 40 Euro und ich denke, man zahlt hier v.A. fürs Design. Qualitativ ist es eher auf dem Level von 20-Euro Gehäusen.... leider.
Also ich bereue den Kauf dennoch nicht wirklich, v.A. weil das Design wirklich sehr gelungen ist und viele Kritik-Punkte für meinen Einsatz nicht sooo relevant sind.
Aber ich denke, wer es kauft, sollte es wissen und darüber nachdenken, ob es nicht doch die Sache wert wäre, 50% mehr in ein etwas hochwertigeres Gehäuse zu investieren.
Gerade, wer öfters an seine PC schraubt, sollte eher Abstand nehmen.

Also:
=> "Staubfilter" ist natürlich eine absolute Billiglösung. Einfach ein Fetzengitterfolie. Lächerlich. Er kann nicht zum Säubern entnommen werden. 
=> Absolute Mindestausstattung, so fehlen ein Resetknopf plus Gehäuselautsprecher für die Piepstöne.
=> Dünnstes Blech, das ich jemals an einem Gehäuse vorgefunden habe, drückt sich schon ein, wenn man mal etwas fester mit dem Knie dagegen kommt. 
=> Wirklich alle Kanten scharf
=> Gehäuseseiten sind mit 4 kleinen "richtigen" Schrauben befestigt, das ist wirklich krass, das man heutzutage noch Gehäuse bekommt, die sich nicht werkzeuglos öffnen lassen. V.A. da die Erfahrung lehrt, dass die schwarzen Schrauben schnell unschön aussehen werden.
=> USB-Ports seitlich... absoluter Quatsch,.... selbst wenn der PC nicht direkt seitlich an eine Wand o.Ä. stoßen sollte wird man beim Einstecken immer Fummeln müssen und das Gehäuse verkratzen.
=> Der absolut Burner an Dummheit ist jedoch, wenn man ein micro ATX-Board plus Gehäuselüfter verbaut, gibt es nicht mal mehr EINE Befestigung für das Systemlaufwerk. Das ist wirklich reine Dummheit, weil Platz wäre noch genug da.


Eine positive Ergänzung gibts aber auch von mir:
=> Einschaltknopf ist aus echtem Metall, ist zwar sehr klein, aber dennoch sehr gut bedienbar mit deutlichem Druckpunkt!


----------



## Kotor (25. März 2020)

Hi,

danke für diesen Lesertest ! 

Habe einem Freund (Nicht - PC Spieler) einen uATX Office Multimedia PC für sein Wohnzimmer im Jonsbo C2 zusammengestellt. 
Nach kurzer Zeit kam er auf den Geschmack und wollte .... zocken.

Er hat mir das Gehäuse gegeben und sich selbst eine größeres + potente Grafikkarte gegönnt. 

Ich verbaue nun folgende Komponenten im Jonsbo C2: 

1 Stk. Crucial - MX500 1TB SSD 
1 Stk. AMD - Ryzen 5 3600 Prozessor 6x 3.60GHz boxed
1 Stk. Corsair - Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200 
1 Stk. Palit - GeForce GTX 1660 SUPER StormX OC 6GB Grafikkarte 
1 Stk. Gigabyte - B450 I Aorus Pro WiFi Mainboard (B450 I Aorus Pro WiFi ITX)
1 Stk. be quiet - Shadow Wings 2 White PWM 140mm Lüfter 
1 Stk. be quiet - Kühler Be Quiet Shadow Rock LP 
1 Stk. Corsair - SF450 450W Netzteil 
1 Stk. Silverstone - SFX to ATX Adapter
1 Stk. M2 SSD 250GB PCIe 3.0 x4

Alles Gute 
kotor


----------



## markus1612 (25. März 2020)

Kotor schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> danke für diesen Lesertest !
> 
> ...



Kleine Frage: Wie kommt man in einen Thread von 2014 mit letzter Antwort 2016?


----------



## Kotor (25. März 2020)

Hi,

ich fragte Dr. google nach 

- max. Grafikkarten Länge
- max. CPU Höhe 
- RAM Höhe bei obigen CPU Kühler 

Obwohl ich das Gehäuse vor mir stehen habe ... und war gleich wieder bei pcgh ... wo ich natürlich selber ab und zu tätig bin. 

Und somit entstand dieses Hardware Update ...

kotor


----------

